# [SOLVED] Galaxy S3/ActiveSync/Exchange 2010 Issues



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

We cannot get Samsung Galaxy S3 to connect to Exchange 2010.
ActiveSync account configured on phone but phone will not connect to server.
Certificate present on phone that is not on other S3's.
No mobile device configured with users account in EMC mailbox.
Other S3's connect with no issues and are showing in users mailbox properties.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.


----------

